# my new little fellow!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He sure is a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely NOT ugly! <3 He has a sensitive look about his face. Makes me want to squeeze.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG!! He is adorable!!!! Love his sweet little face!!


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

Shaggy


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes, he's VERY shaggy. Can't wait til he finishes shedding, or until it warms up enough to give him a good bathing. He's only been here a week.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, definitely not ugly. He is going to be quite the looker when he's grown as it appears he has very nice conformation .


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, smrobs! He is rather cow-hocked at the moment, but for now I'm going to attribute that to the fact that he is 8 months old, underweight (you can't tell from this picture because of all the hair!) and a draft cross. I know it will improve with time.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think he looks adorable! Boy has some nice thick legs on him. Can't wait to watch him grow into himself. Congrats


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Awwww, he's so cute! Love his coloring and his sweet eyes. He'll be quite the looker, I bet!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww hes a cutie, I love that name too!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Aw... very cute


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, the hair is slowly coming out. I banded his mane/forelock to try to train it down and give you a better look at his neck and face. The hair is still hiding how ribby and pointy he is, though....


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Awwh very cute! And don't worry, when he sheds out that mark on his face will go away  My mini has it all winter long and she only wears her halter for grooming and hand grazing.


----------



## arkangel (Apr 25, 2011)

hes so cute it reminds me of my hores when he was a colt


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's a very pretty boy!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Here are some new photos of Finnegan. He is 10 months old now. I haven't re-measured him but I've no doubt that he has grown. He is now on 24/7 pasture with free choice minerals and salt, and some beet pulp a couple times a week (mainly as a treat and an excuse to handle him, as our summer pasture is not on our property).

I love his lonnnnnng legs! Also, in the close up face shot you can see how he is starting to grey out.  My sister thinks it's hilarious I am going to have two grey Percheron crosses.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention that comments on his conformation are welcome. He's obviously got lots of growing and evening out to do, but I'd be happy to hear what you think.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

god i love lovelove perch crosses! he is so cute, shoot i think the leaving a halter on him gave him a extra little uniqueness! lol hes very cute, congrats!


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

i cant figure it out but he looks a little odd (just saw the updated pics) but not in a ugly way. i think it maybe his necks not that perch thick neck? hes still growng so i bet he will get it!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Travellersmom, I know what you mean. I'm a bit worried about his neck...to me it's -almost- got a ewe tendency. I'm hoping as he matures and becomes healthier it will begin to develop more along the top. I am planning to leave him intact for as long as possible to let him gain some of that stallion muscling...he hasn't even dropped yet, which seems a bit late. I will probably geld him at 2 but we'll see how his attitude develops. I don't need a studdy youngster to deal with. ;-)


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh ok i didnt relize he was a stallion still, i think he will fill out nicely, it just takes a little longer for some. but gosh he is a cutie!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

He is adorable! Keep the pics coming our way!


----------

